# Boardwalk Empire



## rightwinger

After much hype, I sat down to watch Boardwalk Empire with some anticipation. Supposed to be the next Sopranos

While the roaring 20s feel and settings of the show were very well done, the whole thing seemed pretty stale. I know it is the first show and I need to allow for some character development but I expected more of a bang.

I'll give it three more weeks to see if it is worth my time


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> After much hype, I sat down to watch Boardwalk Empire with some anticipation. Supposed to be the next Sopranos
> 
> While the roaring 20s feel and settings of the show were very well done, the whole thing seemed pretty stale. I know it is the first show and I need to allow for some character development but I expected more of a bang.
> 
> I'll give it three more weeks to see if it is worth my time



i kinda agree with ya Rw......but i did think the last 1/2 hr picked up the pace....and if the show stays like that last 1/2 hr i will keep watching....


----------



## strollingbones

i loved it...but i love the main character's actor steve buscolir or something.....give it a chance....i didnt care for deadwood the first time i saw it...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm hooked.

It was absolutely great and can only get better from here.

Al Capone as a chauffeur?! 

Martin Scorcese is a great director and told a compelling opening chapter


----------



## strollingbones

some of it was pretty ..well done before and you knew what was gonna happen....the preggies woman and her wife beating hubby.....i love the way everyone gives nucky a hard time...his man servant interupts all the time....gotta love that..


----------



## Trajan

I have it tivoed..will watch tomorrow night...

a background on Atlantic City might help some, but then maybe its best not to know, it just makes you aware of  the literary license they take....I am still trying to figure out why they couldn't use the guys real name, Johnson instead of Thompson...


----------



## strollingbones

you know we dont have time for this tivo mal and you need to watch it faster than you do...if you want to play in the review threads you got to get up to snuff....lol....i mean come on they take so much less time when you can censor out the commericals...(thinking of soa with that remark)


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> you know we dont have time for this tivo mal and you need to watch it faster than you do...if you want to play in the review threads you got to get up to snuff....lol....i mean come on they take so much less time when you can censor out the commericals...(thinking of soa with that remark)




my god the humanity...
I always figured hey, you're new here yur gonna get dogged at some point, BUT I didn't think it'd be on some tivo controversy ...


in all seriousness. my wife and I both work, we really don't watch much tv during the week maybe an hour in the evening,  hour and a half after dinner ... we catch up on weekends....I know, I'll tell you what though, if we are gonna make apoint of discussing it though, I will move it up, to monday evening....HBO does a 50 minute segment as there are no commercials...I'll fit it in...


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> After much hype, I sat down to watch Boardwalk Empire with some anticipation. Supposed to be the next Sopranos
> 
> While the roaring 20s feel and settings of the show were very well done, the whole thing seemed pretty stale. I know it is the first show and I need to allow for some character development but I expected more of a bang.
> 
> I'll give it three more weeks to see if it is worth my time



I liked it mostly.  I'm glad they had the Irish element and not just the hard core Italian theme.  

I really like the characters, I think they'll develop and we'll like the whole show but they'd better hurry if the rumor I hear is true and they only do one season of it.

The scenes are spectacular looking.  Really beautiful.


----------



## strollingbones

Trajan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know we dont have time for this tivo mal and you need to watch it faster than you do...if you want to play in the review threads you got to get up to snuff....lol....i mean come on they take so much less time when you can censor out the commericals...(thinking of soa with that remark)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my god the humanity...
> I always figured hey, you're new here yur gonna get dogged at some point, BUT I didn't think it'd be on some tivo controversy ...
> 
> 
> in all seriousness. my wife and I both work, we really don't watch much tv during the week maybe an hour in the evening,  hour and a half after dinner ... we catch up on weekends....I know, I'll tell you what though, if we are gonna make apoint of discussing it though, I will move it up, to monday evening....HBO does a 50 minute segment as there are no commercials...I'll fit it in...
Click to expand...


you are really using the "i have a real life" excuse?  really?

and i like adding that wife..that was a nice touch....


----------



## strollingbones

that is what i hate about hbo they will fuck you  rome and deadwood


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know we dont have time for this tivo mal and you need to watch it faster than you do...if you want to play in the review threads you got to get up to snuff....lol....i mean come on they take so much less time when you can censor out the commericals...(thinking of soa with that remark)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my god the humanity...
> I always figured hey, you're new here yur gonna get dogged at some point, BUT I didn't think it'd be on some tivo controversy ...
> 
> 
> in all seriousness. my wife and I both work, we really don't watch much tv during the week maybe an hour in the evening,  hour and a half after dinner ... we catch up on weekends....I know, I'll tell you what though, if we are gonna make apoint of discussing it though, I will move it up, to monday evening....HBO does a 50 minute segment as there are no commercials...I'll fit it in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are really using the "i have a real life" excuse?  really?
> 
> and i like adding that wife..that was a nice touch....
Click to expand...


I reach deep and grab what I can....


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> i loved it...but i love the main character's actor steve buscolir or something.....give it a chance....i didnt care for deadwood the first time i saw it...



I love him too, there's something about his face and the way he talks, he's got this character down.  He's a schmoozer politician and badboy mafia.  Interesting.


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> that is what i hate about hbo they will fuck you  rome and deadwood



I agree, Rome pissed me off to no end. Deadwood took a while to grow on me.


----------



## strollingbones

i loved rome then they just shut it down  and where are the 2 two hour deadwoods we were promised?


----------



## Luissa

I was going to watch it, and forgot to DVR. Lucky for me, it is on HBO, and they will replay it 20 more times.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

For me it's a little reminiscent of Scorcese's epic "The Gangs of New York", it has a haunting quality to it, that captures how thing looked and felt and operated at the time


----------



## strollingbones

i hated gangs of new york..still cant stand to watch it...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> i hated gangs of new york..still cant stand to watch it...



Whatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt?

Why?


----------



## strollingbones

too much gore...way too much gore...i dont mind it when needed but some of it was just mindless...

i dont think i cotten to daniel day lewis either....i didnt care all that much for 'there will be blood' it was dark...not in story but in filming...i hate films where you just want to shout...someone turn on the lights....was it 7 with brad pitt that was filmed in the dark?


----------



## Sarah G

Luissa said:


> I was going to watch it, and forgot to DVR. Lucky for me, it is on HBO, and they will replay it 20 more times.



It's also on demand.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> For me it's a little reminiscent of Scorcese's epic "The Gangs of New York", it has a haunting quality to it, that captures how thing looked and felt and operated at the time




I agree, I like that about him.


----------



## MikeK

I am spoiled by _Rome_ and (mostly) _Deadwood_ so _Boardwalk_ will need to come up with a lot more than is promised in this first episode, which is as fragmented as were pre-motion picture era weekly stage plays.  

The sets are an excellent visual experience.  Buscemi is very good but the supporting cast is just okay.  Overall the production is trying to pack too much into much too small a time frame.  It seems _chopped._ 

Hopefully the first episode was planned to be just an introduction to the theme and it will pick up speed and substance.  But if it manages to graphically reveal just how harmful prohibitions are to society I will be satisfied.  

Bottom line:  At its worst, _Boardwalk_ can't help being a lot better than such low-budget pap as _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ and _Entourage._ 

As an afterthought, I think the _Showtime_ series, _Mad Men_ is very much worth watching.  Maybe it's because I'm an old fart and the social ethos is familiar and nostalgic.  Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Harry Dresden

MikeK said:


> I am spoiled by _Rome_ and (mostly) _Deadwood_ so _Boardwalk_ will need to come up with a lot more than is promised in this first episode, which is as fragmented as were pre-motion picture era weekly stage plays.
> 
> The sets are an excellent visual experience.  Buscemi is very good but the supporting cast is just okay.  Overall the production is trying to pack too much into much too small a time frame.  It seems _chopped._
> 
> Hopefully the first episode was planned to be just an introduction to the theme and it will pick up speed and substance.  But if it manages to graphically reveal just how harmful prohibitions are to society I will be satisfied.
> 
> Bottom line:  At its worst, _Boardwalk_ can't help being a lot better than such low-budget pap as _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ and _Entourage._
> 
> As an afterthought, I think the _Showtime_ series, _Mad Men_ is very much worth watching.  Maybe it's because I'm an old fart and the social ethos is familiar and nostalgic.  Anyone else watch it?



Rome sucked as far as i am concerned.....but Deadwood was great.....right now i am having a blast watching the reruns and getting ready for the new season of EASTBOUND AND DOWN......Kenny Powers....the most arrogant asshole ever....


----------



## Zander

I loved it. I think it is going to be a kick ass show.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> I am spoiled by _Rome_ and (mostly) _Deadwood_ so _Boardwalk_ will need to come up with a lot more than is promised in this first episode, which is as fragmented as were pre-motion picture era weekly stage plays.
> 
> The sets are an excellent visual experience.  Buscemi is very good but the supporting cast is just okay.  Overall the production is trying to pack too much into much too small a time frame.  It seems _chopped._
> 
> Hopefully the first episode was planned to be just an introduction to the theme and it will pick up speed and substance.  But if it manages to graphically reveal just how harmful prohibitions are to society I will be satisfied.
> 
> Bottom line:  At its worst, _Boardwalk_ can't help being a lot better than such low-budget pap as _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ and _Entourage._
> 
> As an afterthought, I think the _Showtime_ series, _Mad Men_ is very much worth watching.  Maybe it's because I'm an old fart and the social ethos is familiar and nostalgic.  Anyone else watch it?



I loved Rome and never got into Deadwood.

I think that given time, Boardwalk will find its legs. Still need some more character development. There has to be a character in there that you give a shit about


----------



## Mr Natural

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am spoiled by _Rome_ and (mostly) _Deadwood_ so _Boardwalk_ will need to come up with a lot more than is promised in this first episode, which is as fragmented as were pre-motion picture era weekly stage plays.
> 
> The sets are an excellent visual experience.  Buscemi is very good but the supporting cast is just okay.  Overall the production is trying to pack too much into much too small a time frame.  It seems _chopped._
> 
> Hopefully the first episode was planned to be just an introduction to the theme and it will pick up speed and substance.  But if it manages to graphically reveal just how harmful prohibitions are to society I will be satisfied.
> 
> Bottom line:  At its worst, _Boardwalk_ can't help being a lot better than such low-budget pap as _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ and _Entourage._
> 
> As an afterthought, I think the _Showtime_ series, _Mad Men_ is very much worth watching.  Maybe it's because I'm an old fart and the social ethos is familiar and nostalgic.  Anyone else watch it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Rome and never got into Deadwood.
> 
> I think that given time, Boardwalk will find its legs. Still need some more character development. There has to be a character in there that you give a shit about
Click to expand...



I'd rate Deadwood as a very close second to The Sopranos.

"Cocksucker" and "go fuck yourself" notwithstanding, the dialog in that show was spectacular but you really had to watch it more than once  to get the gist of the plot.

I wish they'd rerun it.  Al was one of the greatest characters of all time.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr Clean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am spoiled by _Rome_ and (mostly) _Deadwood_ so _Boardwalk_ will need to come up with a lot more than is promised in this first episode, which is as fragmented as were pre-motion picture era weekly stage plays.
> 
> The sets are an excellent visual experience.  Buscemi is very good but the supporting cast is just okay.  Overall the production is trying to pack too much into much too small a time frame.  It seems _chopped._
> 
> Hopefully the first episode was planned to be just an introduction to the theme and it will pick up speed and substance.  But if it manages to graphically reveal just how harmful prohibitions are to society I will be satisfied.
> 
> Bottom line:  At its worst, _Boardwalk_ can't help being a lot better than such low-budget pap as _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ and _Entourage._
> 
> As an afterthought, I think the _Showtime_ series, _Mad Men_ is very much worth watching.  Maybe it's because I'm an old fart and the social ethos is familiar and nostalgic.  Anyone else watch it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Rome and never got into Deadwood.
> 
> I think that given time, Boardwalk will find its legs. Still need some more character development. There has to be a character in there that you give a shit about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rate Deadwood as a very close second to The Sopranos.
> 
> "Cocksucker" and "go fuck yourself" notwithstanding, the dialog in that show was spectacular but you really had to watch it more than once  to get the gist of the plot.
> 
> I wish they'd rerun it.  Al was one of the greatest characters of all time.
Click to expand...


If BE wants to be as hot as The Sopranos, they'll need better theme music..

Imo, Sopranos theme was just about the best ever:

You woke up this morning
Got yourself a gun,
Mama always said you'd be
The Chosen One.

She said: You're one in a million
You've got to burn to shine,
But you were born under a bad sign,
With a blue moon in your eyes.

Perfect for that series.


----------



## strollingbones

i still like it...at times it is hard to follow...but i still think nucky is a great actor


----------



## MikeK

Trajan said:


> [...] Rome pissed me off to no end. Deadwood took a while to grow on me.


What didn't you like about _Rome_?  I thought it was very entertaining and it did provide a fanciful glimpse of life in the time of Julius Caesar.  

_Deadwood_ was equally fantastic but made interesting by the profane dialogue delivered in Shakespearean pentameter and the extremely realistic sets.  The acting was very good, too.

I can enjoy such fanciful renditions of historic periods because they are an escape from the crush of reality and I don't expect them to be anything more.  One very good example is _Dances With Wolves._  Utterly fantastic and a wonderful mind trip.  But that movie depends entirely on the music score without which it would be laughable.

Another excellent series was _The Tudors._  While Henry VIII was a fat, smelly little tryant with rotten teeth he was played by Jonathan Rhys Myers, a handsome young man, and the visual deception made the situationally accurate story line thoroughly enjoyable.  I liked every minute of it from the first to the last segment.


----------



## EPluribus

Three superlative shows on TV: Boardwalk, Mad Men, and Rubicon.

And they all are on at the same time!


----------



## EPluribus

Three superlative shows on TV: Boardwalk, Mad Men, and Rubicon.

And they're all on the same time!


----------



## strollingbones

okay from last nights show.....

i think nucky is jimmy's father...


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> okay from last nights show.....
> 
> i think nucky is jimmy's father...



You mean like ***** Vader?


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay from last nights show.....
> 
> i think nucky is jimmy's father...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like ***** Vader?
Click to expand...



I can't believe it censored D A R T H


----------



## Mr Natural

strollingbones said:


> okay from last nights show.....
> 
> i think nucky is jimmy's father...



That'd be my guess.

But don't you think Jimmy's mother is a bit young to have a kid Jimmy's age?


----------



## boedicca

I've watched the first two episodes.  Most of the characters are not particularly appealing - but the sets and ambiance are very well done.   The only way this thing can pay off is if Nucky gets it in the end.

Nice to see Steve Buscemi get the central starring role - he's a fine actor (and his delivery of this line in Con Air is one of my all time favs:  "Define irony. Bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash." )


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> I've watched the first two episodes.  Most of the characters are not particularly appealing - but the sets and ambiance are very well done.   The only way this thing can pay off is if Nucky gets it in the end.
> 
> Nice to see Steve Buscemi get the central starring role - he's a fine actor (and his delivery of this line in Con Air is one of my all time favs:  "Define irony. Bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash." )



I agree with the character development. Not many characters you give a shit whether they die or not


----------



## boedicca

Mr Clean said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay from last nights show.....
> 
> i think nucky is jimmy's father...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be my guess.
> 
> But don't you think Jimmy's mother is a bit young to have a kid Jimmy's age?
Click to expand...



Jimmy is only 21 or 22 - his mother probably had him as a teen - putting her around 37-38 is my guess.


----------



## strollingbones

her tits were lol....definately

yes ***** is still censored due to the fucking hannity maggots....


----------



## strollingbones

i think the characters are interesting...nucky...chalky.....jimmy.....the widow woman.....last night moved the character development along


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> i think the characters are interesting...nucky...chalky.....jimmy.....the widow woman.....last night moved the character development along



So were you shocked with Nucky sleeping with the Widow Schroeder??

Nobody saw that one coming


----------



## Mr Natural

boedicca said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay from last nights show.....
> 
> i think nucky is jimmy's father...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be my guess.
> 
> But don't you think Jimmy's mother is a bit young to have a kid Jimmy's age?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy is only 21 or 22 - his mother probably had him as a teen - putting her around 37-38 is my guess.
Click to expand...


That would be my guess.

And I get the feeling that Nucky may have been involved.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> I've watched the first two episodes.  Most of the characters are not particularly appealing - but the sets and ambiance are very well done.   The only way this thing can pay off is if Nucky gets it in the end.
> 
> Nice to see Steve Buscemi get the central starring role - he's a fine actor (and his delivery of this line in Con Air is one of my all time favs:  "Define irony. Bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash." )





> ("Define irony. Bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash." )



classic ,simply classic.


----------



## Trajan

sometimes knowledge is a bummer...the way have portrayed rothstien and lucky , well theres is very little factual or close to their real; characters,  most especially when it comes to Luciano, at all....


----------



## strollingbones

no i was not shocked...but the scene was kinda weird...the whole scene left me laughing...the slow screw up against the wall seems like a good idea till one trys to pull it off...he is taller than she and his legs going back kinda reminded me of icabod crane....


----------



## strollingbones

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think the characters are interesting...nucky...chalky.....jimmy.....the widow woman.....last night moved the character development along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were you shocked with Nucky sleeping with the Widow Schroeder??
> 
> *Nobody saw that one coming*
Click to expand...


i beg to defer....she got all dolled up ....and he would not see her...then she reports the beer to the fbi or whatever they are....it was the perfect set up


----------



## boedicca

I was that one coming from the very first episode.

Nucky is drawn to her because she is the only person who thinks he's a decent guy.  Of course, she'll end up being either corrupted by him (note she already stole from her employer), or incredibly disillusioned.

Likely both.

I'm beginning to feel about this show the way I did about the Sopranos when I stopped watching it - soiled.


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think the characters are interesting...nucky...chalky.....jimmy.....the widow woman.....last night moved the character development along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were you shocked with Nucky sleeping with the Widow Schroeder??
> 
> *Nobody saw that one coming*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i beg to defer....she got all dolled up ....and he would not see her...then she reports the beer to the fbi or whatever they are....it was the perfect set up
Click to expand...


I was being sarcastic

It was obvious since he had her husband knocked off


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> I was that one coming from the very first episode.
> 
> Nucky is drawn to her because she is the only person who thinks he's a decent guy.  Of course, she'll end up being either corrupted by him (note she already stole from her employer), or incredibly disillusioned.
> 
> Likely both.
> 
> I'm beginning to feel about this show the way I did about the Sopranos when I stopped watching it - soiled.



I'm with you on this..

Other than the Widow Schroeder, there are no characters you can feel empathy with

Who is going to get all weepy eyed if something happens to Al Capone?


----------



## strollingbones

o...sorry for not getting that....my bad

i like a couple of the characters.....


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> After much hype, I sat down to watch Boardwalk Empire with some anticipation. Supposed to be the next Sopranos
> 
> While the roaring 20s feel and settings of the show were very well done, the whole thing seemed pretty stale. I know it is the first show and I need to allow for some character development but I expected more of a bang.
> 
> I'll give it three more weeks to see if it is worth my time



Are you serious? This show rocks, I am not ready to say its better than The Wire or Rome, but its damn good! The Al Capone character is stealing the show!


----------



## strollingbones

it is not better than the wire...sorry....


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was that one coming from the very first episode.
> 
> Nucky is drawn to her because she is the only person who thinks he's a decent guy.  Of course, she'll end up being either corrupted by him (note she already stole from her employer), or incredibly disillusioned.
> 
> Likely both.
> 
> I'm beginning to feel about this show the way I did about the Sopranos when I stopped watching it - soiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this..
> 
> Other than the Widow Schroeder, there are no characters you can feel empathy with
> 
> Who is going to get all weepy eyed if something happens to Al Capone?
Click to expand...



I want to see some hooker off him after chopping off his balls.


----------



## GHook93

Trajan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what i hate about hbo they will fuck you  rome and deadwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Rome pissed me off to no end. Deadwood took a while to grow on me.
Click to expand...


Why was that? Rome was awesome from beginning to end! One of the few shows I was truly upset that went off the air! Even thought it was only 2 season, its still an all time fav of mine!


----------



## strollingbones

now now .....rome was excellent from start to the way too soon finish


----------



## Mr Natural

strollingbones said:


> now now .....rome was excellent from start to the way too soon finish



Agreed.

Too bad the set in Italy burned down.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> it is not better than the wire...sorry....



Not sure if any show will ever be better than the wire. I thought every season was great (although the last one got a little too unbelievable and too hollywood - A guy jumping about 5-6 stories and walking away). Great characters, great stories, great concept and just a great show!


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Who is going to get all weepy eyed if something happens to Al Capone?


SERIOUSLY, about 3 million Chicagoans would cry!


----------



## rightwinger

Most dramas have most of the characters be relatively decent and mix in a few bad guys to torment the main characters. You then root for your favorite characters as they fight whatever evil befalls them

Boardwalk has 80% of its characters being unlikeable with only a few that you actually care if something happens to them


----------



## MikeK

boedicca said:


> Nucky is drawn to her because she is the only person who thinks he's a decent guy.


I think he likes her because she is more intelligent, refined and socially graceful than the kind of woman he's becoming tired of, i.e., the ditzy whore he's living with.  But I wonder how that conflict will end.



> Of course, she'll end up being either corrupted by him (note she already stole from her employer), or incredibly disillusioned.


I agree with that observation.  Impulsively pilfering the dress does show that she's corruptible and her actions show her to be calculating, willful and vindictive.  So my guess is Nucky will soon be wishing he was back with the ditzy whore.  



> I'm beginning to feel about this show the way I did about the Sopranos when I stopped watching it - soiled.


At what point did you stop watching the Sopranos?


----------



## MikeK

I've recently seen two really good movies:    

One is _Young Victoria,_ which is an exceptionally well made romantic pocket bio of the young Victoria and her marriage to Prince Albert.  The cast and the acting is excellent, the sets and costumes are perfect, the story is well told and the music treatment during the closing credits is very unique.  Typical Martin Scorcese.  That man is a true artist.  He knows how to make a movie.  

The other good movie is _The Door In The Floor._  This is at once a light but very deep psychological study with a great cast and some really good acting by Jeff Bridges, Kim Basinger and the cutest little girl I've ever seen.  It's about the life of a financially successful writer with an extremely self-indulgent though bohemian disposition and its effect on the people in his life.  The story grabs you right away and holds on tightly 'til the end.


----------



## Trajan

frankly boardwalk is losing me. Asdie from the kid whos pulling a johnny depp ala jack the ripper now,  the kid, I don't give a hoot for any of the characters, at all. and the last close were hes screwing the hot young virginal tea totter was so predictable yet so inane.....what can I say..... Buscemi (sp)  is now beginning to look like hes sleep walking his way tru this. to bad.


----------



## chanel

My husband has gotten bored with it already. He also says it's predictable. I'm not happy with the gratuitous violence. Every time Al Capone appears, I fast forward.


----------



## strollingbones

last night was excellent....jimmy and capone shooting the other guys.....nucky get her a flat with the rest of the ho's and then stands her up....i love the show...it is dark but its still interesting.....cant all be sound of music


----------



## Zander

strollingbones said:


> last night was excellent....jimmy and capone shooting the other guys.....nucky get her a flat with the rest of the ho's and then stands her up....i love the show...it is dark but its still interesting.....cant all be sound of music




Whoa now!!!   They are not Ho's!! They are "concubines!!! 

I am enjoying the show too....it is getting better and better. The opening music is starting to grow on me too


----------



## strollingbones

*hangs head* i cant spell big words....i had to say ho


----------



## strollingbones

one thing i love about steve buscimi....he knows he is gonna do a nude scene and did nothing to prepare for it....he could use a little sun...a wee bit of toning.. but that would be out of his nature


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Not sure I can tolerate another Jimmy Buscemi  Sex scene...Have they no decency? At last, have they no decency?

The Cat woman lady was a little insane and that's usually OK, but what the fuck is the fucking point?


----------



## strollingbones

cat woman...o the one singing ...a bit of local color perhaps....


----------



## Sarah G

I really liked last night.  Poor Mrs. Schroeder..  

Jimmy and Capone make me nervous when they're alone together.  I keep feeling like there will be bloodshed.


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> last night was excellent....jimmy and capone shooting the other guys


Yes!  That was a very satisfying scene.  I was really pissed off at the guy who took Darmody's boot knife away.  He got what his hand called for.  



> nucky get her a flat with the rest of the ho's and then stands her up


Now this situation is going somewhere important but I'm not sure where.  If her past behavior is an indication of the future it might become necessary for Nucky to have her killed, which I won't like, nor would Nucky like it.  But the Schroeder woman has shown herself to be potentially very willful and troublesome.  So far it doesn't look like she knows she's playing with fire.

I'm sure the weird, self-flagellating federal cop will play a pivotal part in that situation.  He is truly a hateful character.



> i love the show...it is dark but its still interesting.....cant all be sound of music


Overall, the series is getting good.   So far I like it.


----------



## MikeK

chanel said:


> I'm not happy with the gratuitous violence. Every time Al Capone appears, I fast forward.


The Capone-style violence is rather gratuitous and the Capone character seems a bit sadistic, which is in keeping with reports on the nature of the real Al Capone.  But the Jimmy Darmody character seems comparatively rational and decent.  He is efficiently violent when necessary - and appropriate.  I'm hoping to see him catch up with the guy who cut the girl's face and pay him in equal coin, plus a little extra.  

I'm hoping that's why the trench knife is being played up.


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> last night was excellent....jimmy and capone shooting the other guys.....nucky get her a flat with the rest of the ho's and then stands her up....i love the show...it is dark but its still interesting.....cant all be sound of music



Can't beat last nights episode..

Gratuitous nudity and sex mixed with unrestrained violence
Throw in self flagillation and you have a hit

What more does HBO need?


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> last night was excellent....jimmy and capone shooting the other guys.....nucky get her a flat with the rest of the ho's and then stands her up....i love the show...it is dark but its still interesting.....cant all be sound of music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat last nights episode..
> 
> Gratuitous nudity and sex mixed with unrestrained violence
> Throw in self flagillation and you have a hit
> 
> What more does HBO need?
Click to expand...


  I forgot about him..


----------



## MikeK

I was thoroughly disappointed with the unnecessarily intricate and unrealistic way Darmody had the guy who cut that girl's face killed.  It was almost merciful.  I was hoping to see that fellow suffer -- a lot.  What he did was really cruel.

It seems Jimmy Darmody is moving up, which could be bad for him in terms of exposure.  I hope not because I like that character.    

Mrs. Schroeder is moving up, too.  Which could be bad for her, too.  I have the impression that she soon will be squeezing Nucky's balls, which should be interesting.  

It's turning out to be an entertaining series.  I like it so far.


----------



## GHook93

MikeK said:


> At what point did you stop watching the Sopranos?


For me personally, I watched Sopranos until the end hoping it would start getting better. But I was very dissatisfied with with the last few seasons. They flirted with a Godfather style gang war too long and never delivered! Not even on the last season!

Also even before the screen went black it was by far the worst ending ever! It was horrible!


----------



## strollingbones

last night really shocked me.....i think the series is great....i loved jimmys g/f's reaction to him coming home ....mrs schroder is starting to use her 'powers'

is it just me....or does the nelson character seem to have the face of dorian gray...his face seems to be getting worse


----------



## boedicca

Nelson creeps me out.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> last night really shocked me.....i think the series is great....i loved jimmys g/f's reaction to him coming home ....mrs schroder is starting to use her 'powers'
> 
> is it just me....or does the nelson character seem to have the face of dorian gray...his face seems to be getting worse



I think Jimmy is the best character on the show. Nelson's character is great, he is the good bad guy and a total nutcase!

You might have aged yourself Bones, who is Dorian Gray?


----------



## strollingbones

omg ghook are you serious?

SparkNotes: The Picture of Dorian Gray

book by oscar wilde....the main character, gray, sits for a protrait....he never ages...his evil acts dont age him...but does age the protrait which changes as gray becomes more corrupt


yes i aged myself with a classic education....you should be so embaressed to have even had to ask that


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> last night really shocked me.....i think the series is great....i loved jimmys g/f's reaction to him coming home ....mrs schroder is starting to use her 'powers'
> 
> is it just me....or does the nelson character seem to have the face of dorian gray...his face seems to be getting worse



I loved how the $400 dress she got by using her newfound powers was ruined by blood


----------



## strollingbones

yea that was a bit of irony now wasnt it....


----------



## Zander

This show is exactly what I was hoping for based on the early hype. It has simply superb production values - every episode is like a mini movie production - and YES it is shot on 35 mm film.  It has three dimensional characters - with warts and all - that have really developed over the 7 or 8 episodes.   To top it off it has very interesting and compelling story lines.......SO far - I am loving it!


----------



## strollingbones

i really enjoyed last night...capone getting the new hat to prove hes not a kid...etc....when jimmy shot the guy with that line...i wasnt gonna but you talked me into it.....i nearly died laughing....and what did nucky mean when he told schroder he knew what she was.....great show....great show last night....only 2 more to go


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> omg ghook are you serious?
> 
> SparkNotes: The Picture of Dorian Gray
> 
> book by oscar wilde....the main character, gray, sits for a protrait....he never ages...his evil acts dont age him...but does age the protrait which changes as gray becomes more corrupt
> 
> 
> yes i aged myself with a classic education....you should be so embaressed to have even had to ask that




One doesn't age oneself by reading classics - one just shows one has excellent taste.

Wilde, Dickens, Austen, Eliot, Trollope....I'd rather read them them instead of the mostly vulgar garbage that is currently published.

And now must exit thread:  I DVRed last night and haven't watched it yet.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> omg ghook are you serious?
> 
> SparkNotes: The Picture of Dorian Gray
> 
> book by oscar wilde....the main character, gray, sits for a protrait....he never ages...his evil acts dont age him...but does age the protrait which changes as gray becomes more corrupt
> 
> 
> yes i aged myself with a classic education....you should be so embaressed to have even had to ask that



I read your link and they do sound similar!


----------



## boedicca

I finally got around to watching the last episode last night.  Notes:

- Nelson is a seriously frelled up mofo, fo shizzle ma whizzle.
- The scene with Margaret reading the Wizard of Oz and turning Harrow into the Brave Tin Man in the eyes of her children was lovely.  I'm liking the chemistry between Margaret and Harrow.
- The Bar Mitzvah scene where Capone had his epiphany was well done.
- Jimmy is truly a tragic character.  He is at heart a good man, headed towards a disastrous end due to some bad associates and choices.


----------



## strollingbones

nelson appears to have some serious sexual issues....but hey dont we all?

i really like the character jimmy, he kinda grows on you....he can see how things need to be...but has no real long range vision...

i still think he is nucky's son ....

thankfully there was not a nude scene with steve buscemi this week....i think he is a great actor but damn it...keep that shirt on


----------



## Trajan

I cannot help seeing Omar whenever they show Chalky.....fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> nelson appears to have some serious sexual issues....but hey dont we all?
> 
> i really like the character jimmy, he kinda grows on you....he can see how things need to be...but has no real long range vision...
> 
> i still think he is nucky's son ....
> 
> thankfully there was not a nude scene with steve buscemi this week....i think he is a great actor but damn it...keep that shirt on





I think he's Nucky's son as well.   Considering how Nucky's father was an abusive, distant asshole, Nucky's relationship with Jimmy is more understandable.

And yes, Steve should keep his shirt on.


----------



## strollingbones

well we iz wrong....commodore claims jimmy,....jillian is trying to off him...what a hoot and mrs schroder has flown the coop after her and nucky lock horns....jimmy's wife makes a majorly bad move in leaving the note...i thought it was a pretty good show ...

o and not to mention ....fucking nelson....

the little down by river scene.....that man is crazy...just plain crazy...


----------



## MikeK

Most recent episode (11/28) was a disappointing set-up for the finale but I expect a whole lot of action next week.  I expect Nelson to kill himself but I can't anticipate what's going to come of Nucky and Margaret.  And I hope Jimmy Darmody doesn't hurt his wife.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> Most recent episode (11/28) was a disappointing set-up for the finale but I expect a whole lot of action next week.  I expect Nelson to kill himself but I can't anticipate what's going to come of Nucky and Margaret.  And I hope Jimmy Darmody doesn't hurt his wife.



The purpose of the final episode is to leave you guessing. These questions ..and more will be answered next season


----------



## MikeK

It appears that Jimmy Darmody is becoming a loose cannon.  

But the most interesting thing about tonight's episode is Nelson van Alden being told he got that bimbo pregnant.  After last week's utterly insane event at the baptizing pond, which is hard to accept that he just got away with as if it didn't happen, I can't imagine what's next with him.  He being the consummate authoritarian it just doesn't follow that he would consider giving up his power trip to become a businessman.


----------



## MikeK

It appears that Jimmy Darmody is becoming a loose cannon.  

But the most interesting thing about tonight's episode is Nelson van Alden being told he got that bimbo pregnant.  After last week's utterly insane event at the baptizing pond, which is hard to accept that he just got away with as if it didn't happen, I can't imagine what's next with him.  He being the consummate authoritarian it just doesn't follow that he would consider giving up his power trip to become a businessman.  

Margaret needs to make up her mind who she really is.


----------



## GHook93

Great finale all the way around! Tied up loose ends and answered questions. The man in the iron mask is one heck of a great character. Glad to see peace be made between Rothstein and Nucky! 

I love the historical reference points. What people at the time were doing.


----------



## Zander

Loved the season finale. 

HBO's next great show is bound to be  "A game of thrones". I have read all of the George RR Martin Books and have been anticipating the next book in the series for over 3 years!! GRRR!!!   Maybe the show will motivate him to finally get it done!!


----------



## Sarah G

BE over, Dexter over, In Treatment over..  These series are so good but the seasons are too short.

Finales were all great though!


----------

